# Calvin on Implicit Faith



## Sven (Jun 1, 2009)

Hopefully this article will be a lot less controversial than the Abe Lincoln and John Calvin post. Unless you happen to be a Papist, then I say, "Bring on the controversy!" 

Here:
Beholding the Beauty: Positive Dogmatics: Calvin on Implicit Faith


----------

